# stop off with wax



## absolutjamie

Hi folks,

Any ideas for how to translate stop off with wax?

I thought of: Sellar con cera...

Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## vicdark

¿No tienes más contexto?

_Wax_ es también *parafina,* diferente a la cera.


----------



## absolutjamie

No, en este caso wax es cera, el proceso con parafina se trata por separado. No, es todo el contexto que tengo. Sorry


----------



## cumbrian

si "stop off" significa "sellar" puede ser correcto, y parece que sellar es el significo mas probable, sin embargo sin contexto es imposible estar seguro


----------



## k-in-sc

You don't know what sort of process this relates to at all?! Did it come to you in a dream?


----------



## SurveyTranslator

Podría ser también algo así como "impedir el flujo (de tal o cual sustanica líquida) utilizando cera. Lo de sellar, para mí, es un salto semántico, pues "stop off" quiere decir impedir que algo, normalmente un líquido, fluya o rebose o lo que sea. Si es que se realiza la acción de sellar para impedir este flujo, bueno, ya es otra cosa, pero no es implícito en el significado de "stop off".

Una pista más para el misterio...


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe it means "apply a wax stop-off compound" (before electroplating, to prevent carburizing, etc.).
Or maybe it has to do with the preparation of beehives, or home canning of jams and jellies, or who knows what else ...


----------



## SurveyTranslator

I vote for james and jellies!


----------



## absolutjamie

Thanks folks! Stop off with wax when you are plating surfaces of propellers' blades. Sorry but I wrote several threads and it was the only one lacking of context.


----------



## k-in-sc

*Biblioteca de Joyeria - Glosarios de Terminos Tecnicos*

 - [ Translate this page ]Los moldes de plástico, cera o a veces metales son hechos conductivos por *.....* Una forma muy común de deposición electrolítica que se usa generalmente *.....* *Stop-off *(Recubrimiento parcial para prevenir ataque químico o deposición) *...*
www.raulybarra.com  › Índice › Fabricación - Cached - Similar

[PDF] *La Minimizacion de Residuos en la Industria del Acabado de Metales*

 - [ Translate this page ]File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
La recuperación electrolítica captura el metal en una solución, enchapándola ..... *Detención* (Stop-off). Método para proteger determinadas porciones de la ...
www.p2pays.org/ref/03/02383/0238301.pdf - Similar

*CEPIS/OPS-La Minimización de residuos en la industria del acabado ...*

 - [ Translate this page ]Una placa electrolítica se coloca en el baño y se aplica una corriente ..... *Detencón* (?!) (Stop-off). Método para proteger determinadas porciones de la ... Se aplican ceras, bamices o cintas especiales para evitar el ataque, o la deposición química. ... Los moldes de plástico, de cera, o algunas veces de metales con la ...
www.cepis.org.pe/eswww/fulltext/epa/minimeta/minica02.html - Cached


----------

